# Craftsman Jointer Rehab



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

I picked up a old Craftsman jointer/disc sander combo at a garage sale awhile back mainly because I got a good deal on it.
The disc sander was only a 9" & needed some parts, So I just sold it for parts.

The jointer is just called a Craftsman 40, actual part# is 103.20680
It's got to be one of the heaviest little 4" jointers I've seen, Probably weighs around 75lbs. by it's self !

It was already in pretty good shape when I got it, But I still tore it down & cleaned everything up and repainted it. I also replaced the bearings & got new knives for it. 

It was originally powered by a 1/2HP. motor which seemed to bog-down pretty easy! 
Being I have a 3 phase converter and I had a extra 1HP 3PH motor on hand, That fixed the bogging down problem.:grin:

I built a stand for the jointer out of some old industrial pallets that had 3" X 3" main runners. I also used some leftover oak flooring for the top & lower shelf which added some extra strength & weight. The stand along probably weighs another 75lbs. making the overall total weight probably over 200lbs.

Doug


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I admire you guys that can refurbish old tools like that.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That looks like it came from the era when Sears sold some pretty good quality tools.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I appears you have a knack for repairing the older machines. Congrats on this project.


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> That looks like it came from the era when Sears sold some pretty good quality tools.


Yeah my best guess on it's age based on info. from Vintage Machinery is probably somewhere around the mid 1960's to the early 1970's.

Doug


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

sreilly said:


> Congrats on this project.


Thanks!



sreilly said:


> I appears you have a knack for repairing the older machines.


I don't know if it's really a knack or not?
But it probably goes back to my childhood where I was always taking things apart!
Somewhere along the line, I finally figured out how to put it back together. :grin:

Doug


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Beautiful job once again.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Vintage!! 1960's, 1970's Wow, I guess by those standards I'm ancient. My kids think so.  

Seriously, beautiful rebuild. You really have talent and the knack Doug.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Someone posted an ad by Sears from the 30s or 40s and back then they were selling tools made by companies like Delta, Rockwell, Williams and Hussey, and Belsaw. I think it was in the 70s they decided to start selling cheap crap.


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

103.xxx is King Seeley. They later sold the manufacturing to Emerson Electric and it became 113.xxx. at Sears. I have one of their 103.xxx 4" jointers on a Craftsman pedestal. I is a different model from yours, without the fancy side panel. I upped the motor, too.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

